# Interesting techniques from Austria



## Agis Apiaries

Found this video on Youtube of a beekeeper in Austria. Always interesting to see other ways of keeping bees. The "indoor" hives seem convenient. Love the unique smoker this guy has and he has come up with an interesting prototype for a mechanical hive lifter.


----------



## iluvicecream

Thanks! That was really interesting!


----------



## Westhill

What a great video! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## D Coates

The extractor and it's ability to flip the frames as it goes clockwise and counter clockwise is something I've never seen before. Not sure if it's better then a radial extractor but it's definitely unique.


----------



## sjj

D Coates said:


> The extractor and it's ability to flip the frames as it goes clockwise and counter clockwise ...


I like programmable radial extractors to a greater degree then that one.


----------

